# Central Indiana Forecast



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

Finally, Hopefully we will see at least 2 inches out of this system. The forecast for Indiana is 2-3 inches starting at 7:00 am. They said Indianapolis will see 4 inches.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope, track of the storm is going way north all rain!


----------



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

kysnowman;355379 said:


> Nope, track of the storm is going way north all rain!


not this time


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

kysnowman;355379 said:


> Nope, track of the storm is going way north all rain!


LOL yes it is going to be all rain if you live in Kentucky.

RCGM
Brad


----------

